# keine Kinderstube haben



## Jana337

Ist die Wendung "keine/eine gute/eine schlechte Kinderstube (gehabt) haben" allen Muttersprachlern bekannt? Ein Deutscher hat mich nicht verstanden. 

Welcher Zeit würdet Ihr den Vorzug geben?
Er hat eine schlechte Kinderstube.
Er hat eine schlechte Kinderstube gehabt.

Für diejenigen, die es nicht kennen: Unerzogen sein, keine Manierem haben.

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Das Schlüsselwort ist "Kinderstube", damit sind dann alle Konstruktionen erlaubt und auch allgemein verständlich und zwar in beide Richtungen.

Da hatte wohl jemand keine besonders gute Kinderstube.
Deine Kinderstube lässt aber auch zu wünschen übrig.
So eine schlechte Kinderstube ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Tja, gute Kinderstube.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich würde persönlich "keine Manieren/kein Benehmen haben" sagen. Das Wort "Stube" ist in meinem Sprachraum nicht verbreitet - höchstens meine Oma verwendet es manchmal, aber auch sie sagt oft genug "(Wohn)zimmer".

Wie hieße es denn im Bayerischen dann? Kind'rstüb'l oder Kind'lstüb'l?


----------



## Kajjo

Die Redewendungen mit "Kinderstube" sollten jedem Deutschen bekannt sein und man kann sie in allen Zeitformen verwenden. Flovis Beispiele kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen. Wirklich merkwürdig, wenn das ein Deutscher nicht verstanden haben sollte.

Das Wort "Stube" selbst ist allerdings auch in meiner Gegen veraltet und durch Wohnzimmer ersetzt. Umso stärker ist aber auch der Wiedererkennungswert bei der "Kinderstube" in der übertragenen Bedeutung.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das Wort "Stube" selbst ist allerdings auch in meiner Gegen veraltet und durch Wohnzimmer ersetzt. Umso stärker ist aber auch der Wiedererkennungswert bei der "Kinderstube" in der übertragenen Bedeutung.


Ich denke auch, dass "Stube" - wenn überhaupt - nur noch regional im eigentlichen Sinn verwendet wird. In bestimmten Wörtern oder Ausdrücken findet man es noch, ist dort aber noch weit verbreitet:

Stubenhocker
Stubenfliege
"Immer hinein in die gute Stube."
der stubenreine Stubentiger.


----------



## jester.

Das Wort Stube ansich ist wirklich nicht (mehr) sehr gebräuchlich. Aber in den oben angeführten Beispielen und in der Redewendung mit der "Kinderstube" versteht es in meinem Sprachraum auch jeder.


----------



## heidita

In meinem auch.

Keine gute Kinderstube haben: keine guten Manieren haben

Das Wort _Stube_ dürfte wirklich altmodisch sein. Meine Grossmutter sagte noch: Komm doch in die Stube! und meinte ihr Wohnzimmer. Aber meine Grossmutter wäre inzwischen lockere 105. 

Dabei wird weiterhin der Ausdruck: 

Hinein in die gute Stube!

benutzt. Oder nicht? Gerade noch mal geguckt, hat Flovi schon gesagt.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Hinein in die gute Stube!
> 
> benutzt. Oder nicht? Gerade noch mal geguckt, hat Flovi schon gesagt.



Doch schon. Aber das ist nicht so richtig "ernst gemeint" wenn es gesagt wird.


----------



## heidita

Aber meint meint doch immer noch

Kommt rein!

Warum nicht ernst gemeint? Wegen dem Wort Stube?


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Aber meint meint doch immer noch
> 
> Kommt rein!
> 
> *Natürlich. Das würde ich auch sonst sagen.*
> 
> Warum nicht ernst gemeint? Wegen dem Wort Stube?
> 
> *Ja, schon. Das hat etwas komisches, leicht ironisches.
> Es ist eben eine feste Wendung, die etwas älter ist.
> Das sagt hier keiner ernsthaft, sondern eher weil es eine feste Wendung ist. "Kommt rein!" ist aber, glaube ich, auch verbreiteter.*


----------



## alibaba86

Ich kenne zwar das Wort _Stube _und auch die anderen Ausdrücke die ihr genannt habt mit diesem Wort; _keine Kinderstube haben _ist mir mit der Bedeutung _keine Manieren haben_ jedoch neu ; spontan hätte ich gedacht, dass es sich entweder um die _Kindheit_ oder über die _Kinderstube_ im Sinne von dem Zimmer handelt...Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## heidita

alibaba86 said:
			
		

> Ich kenne zwar das Wort _Stube _und auch die anderen Ausdrücke die ihr genannt habt mit diesem Wort; _keine Kinderstube haben _ist mir mit der Bedeutung _keine Manieren haben_jedoch neu ; spontan hätte ich gedacht, dass es sich entweder um die _Kindheit_ oder um die _Kinderstube_ im Sinne von dem Zimmer handelt...Danke für die Aufklärung


 
Bist du ein neues Mitglied im Deutschforum? Das ist immer ein guter Grund zum Feiern! Willkommen!


----------



## alibaba86

heidita said:
			
		

> Bist du ein neues Mitglied im Deutschforum? Das ist immer ein guter Grund zum Feiern! Willkommen!



Danke schön!! Sehr erfreud...


----------



## flame

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ist die Wendung "keine/eine gute/eine schlechte Kinderstube (gehabt) haben" allen Muttersprachlern bekannt? Ein Deutscher hat mich nicht verstanden.
> 
> Welcher Zeit würdet Ihr den Vorzug geben?
> Er hat eine schlechte Kinderstube.
> Er hat eine schlechte Kinderstube gehabt.
> 
> Für diejenigen, die es nicht kennen: Unerzogen sein, keine Manierem haben.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


Ich glaube, die Frage nach der ZEIT ist noch nicht beantwortet:
ich würde die Gegenwart verwenden, wenn es sich um eine lebende Person handelt. Haben oder Nichthaben der Kinderstube wirkt sich bis heute aus (anderenfalls wäre kein Grund, deren Fehlen anzumerken)


----------



## heidita

Ich hingegen würde Vergangenheit bevorzugen, denn wenn die Person erwachsen ist, HATTE sie seinerzeit eine gute/schlechte Kindestube.


----------



## flame

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich hingegen würde Vergangenheit bevorzugen, denn wenn die Person erwachsen ist, HATTE sie seinerzeit eine gute/schlechte Kindestube.


Sehr interessante Meinung!
Ich bin bei meiner Überlegung davon ausgegangen, in welcher Situation ich Jana's Satz selbst verwenden würde. Mein Szenario: ich spreche über eine Person mit (jetzt) ungehobeltem Benehmen und vermute, daß diese Person schon als Kind so war.
Diese Person HAT keine gute Kinderstube.​(Kinderstube als Synonym für Benehmen)

Also ganz spontan würde ich dazu neigen, das Synonym "Kinderstube" nicht zu strapazieren, wenn ich wüßte, daß diese Person ihr Verhalten geändert hat.
Er/Sie hatte damals keine gute Kinderstube​klingt mir nicht (aber: de gustibus non est disputandum)


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich hingegen würde Vergangenheit bevorzugen, denn wenn die Person erwachsen ist, HATTE sie seinerzeit eine gute/schlechte Kindestube.


Ja, so sehe ich es auch.  Zugleich stört mich das Präsens gar nicht. Es betont das Ergebnis, die Vergangenheit hobt die Ursache hervor.

Jana


----------



## Seana

Hi,
I apologize for butting in German conversation but I have found this word interesting because perhaps you don't know it exists in Polish language as the borrowing - perfectly defining the good manners.
If somebody talk about someone "he has not any Kinderstube" it means that he is an uncouth and awkward brutish person.


----------



## FloVi

Seana said:
			
		

> I apologize for butting in German conversation...


You are welcome. Especially with such interesting informations ;-)


----------



## gaer

I have a question: LEO gives the meaning of "nursery" as a second definition. Another site gives these are related words:

11.34 Schule: Hort, Kindergarten, Kinderheim, Kinderhort, Kinderkrippe, Kinderstube, Kindertagesstätte, Kita, Krabbelstube, Tagesstätte, Vorschule

I don't have a clear idea of the meaning. Was it perhaps a room in the houses of wealthy people in which children, very small, were educated? Or was it also a small room, separate from a house, used for the same purpose but for a group of children?


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> I have a question: LEO gives the meaning of "nursery" as a second definition. Another site gives these are related words:



http://www.blinde-kuh.de/kunst/uhde.html


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Was it perhaps a room in the houses of wealthy people in which children, very small, were educated?



Yes, that's it.

Nowadays "Kinderstube" is meant figuratively and refers to the education obtained in the room you described, specifically the manners and formal aspects (and not knowledge or capabilities).

Kajjo


----------



## Paskovich

Mh Stube soll veraltet sein?
Dann muss ich wohl ziemlich altmodisch sein(mit 18 Jahren ^^), denn ich verwende es eigentlich ausschließlich, wenn ich über das "Wohnzimmer" rede.

Gibt es noch andere, für die dieses Wort vollkommen gebräuchlich ist oder bin ich vielleicht einer der 4400???


----------



## FloVi

Paskovich said:
			
		

> Mh Stube soll veraltet sein?



Es gibt viele allgemein veraltete Wörter, die regional noch regulär verwendet werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Paskovich,
ich nehme an, daß es Regionen gibt, wo "Stube" einfach noch normal ist. Ich meine, daß es in Südtirol z.B. auch ganz gängig ist. In Norddeutschland kenne ich das Wort auf jeden Fall nur in den bereits diskutierten Redewendungen.
Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nowadays "Kinderstube" is meant figuratively and refers to the education obtained in the room you described, specifically the manners and formal aspects (and not knowledge or capabilities).


Thank you. That explains the whole thing. 


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> http://www.blinde-kuh.de/kunst/uhde.html


 
Perfect! In this case a picture is truly worth a thousand words. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Paskovich,
> ich nehme an, daß es Regionen gibt, wo "Stube" einfach noch normal ist. Ich meine, daß es in Südtirol z.B. auch ganz gängig ist. In Norddeutschland kenne ich das Wort auf jeden Fall nur in den bereits diskutierten Redewendungen.
> Grüße,
> Kajjo


 
Wie gesagt, meine Oma verwendet es auch hin und wieder. Es klingt aus ihrem Munde nicht verwerflich, aber würde es einer meiner gleichaltrigen Freunde so sagen, dann würde es mich schon sehr überraschen.


----------



## Bonjules

Hola Freunde,

Zur Zeitfrage wuerde ich Folgendes (gross oder klein?) sagen: Wird 'haben' verwendet, finde Vergangenheitsform besser, da die Aktion -oder das Fehlen derselben- in der Vergangenheit liegt. "Hatte keine (gute) Kinderstube".
Wird ein Wort verwendet, das Vorausgegangenes impliziert, ist Gegenwart angezeigt: "Da fehlt halt die Kinderstube"
Waddayatink.

P.S. Wurde denn eigentlich 'stubenrein' erwaehnt? Das sind -Gottseidank- die meisten meiner Katzen, meistens.


----------

